# next stage , nearly there !!!!



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

just a brief update to my travel plans; I HAVE HANDED IN MY NOTICE yippee, a month earlier than I wanted but I cant stand it anymore, boss said, after 3 and a half years, we will miss your home made cakes (great ) im leaving end of sept, boss is giving me more hours to help me (and at last admitted the other girl is useless AAAAGGGGH) TOO LATE.
The car is sold 2 weeks ago, most of my possessions are sorted, iv e even done a pre~van garage pack with the two electric bikes and all the essential gubbins I want to take , keeping an eye on weight.
The van s off to gran canaria for its first service at the beginning of oct,my friends are coming out 4th nov to look after the house and im booking the ferry on 26th nov to Huelva spain... gonna start blogging soon, still much to organise and store but now a happy bunny......


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Hope you have lots of fun!


And what a stupid boss. :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

enjoy your travels  

Aldra


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Peaky,

Let us know your blog site, so that we can follow your adventures

Ian


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We will look forward to reading progress updates as you set off to enjoy yourselves........

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> We will look forward to reading progress updates as you set off to enjoy yourselves........
> 
> Dave


Dave

'Yourselves'?

She kept writing 'I'

Who cares enjoy - 'You' (- being singular and plural)

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> > We will look forward to reading progress updates as you set off to enjoy yourselves........
> ...


You in a pendanticle mood today then Geoff


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Maybe the 2 electric bikes she mentions are a clue, or one to ride and a spare?

Colin


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

camallison said:


> Maybe the 2 electric bikes she mentions are a clue, or one to ride and a spare?
> 
> Colin


Well done Inspector Maigret 

I was trying to think of a well-known(fictional) detective who rode a bicycle. - failed again 

Geoff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the 2 electric bikes she mentions are a clue, or one to ride and a spare?
> ...


Not actually a Detective, but how about Dixon? He rode a bike. :wink:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

/quote]

Well done Inspector Maigret 

I was trying to think of a well-known(fictional) detective who rode a bicycle. - failed again 

Geoff[/quote]

Mesr Hulot, The Postman: but even he was not a detective...

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

/quote]

Well done Inspector Maigret 

I was trying to think of a well-known(fictional) detective who rode a bicycle. - failed again 

Geoff[/quote]

Mesr Hulot, The Postman

Alan


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the 2 electric bikes she mentions are a clue, or one to ride and a spare?
> ...


No, Clouseau ..... and I've got the hat too! :lol:

Colin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

/quote]

Well done Inspector Maigret 

I was trying to think of a well-known(fictional) detective who rode a bicycle. - failed again 

Geoff[/quote]

Mesr Hulot, The Postman

Alan


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

Its ok, I ended up with a spare pro rider electric bike (don't even go there ) so I thought id take it along as well as I have been promised visits from family from time to time and what better way to explore with company, will prob sell when on the road at some point as I don't think the yorkie, s up to riding solo 8O so to re iterate solo with small Yorkshire terrorist for company... so far


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Fit a basket! :wink: 

Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am vindicated - she is solo  

All you 'detectives' were lead off by the two bicycles - amateurs  

Listen to the witness's words and ignore the facts - as any (fictional) policeman will tell you. :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I often travel alone but I still bring three chairs. 8O



nicholsong said:


> I was trying to think of a well-known(fictional) detective who rode a bicycle. - failed again


Father Brown?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Christine600 said:


> I often travel alone but I still bring three chairs. 8O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christine

Do you have a tricycle? :lol:

Geoff


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Or


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't have a basket BUT I do have a removable dog zipper type bag on the back of the cycle rack, like the ones you can put over your shoulder, but at 5 kilos she s a bit heavy . 
I thank everyone for their likes and kind wishes, when work finishes I can get stuck into playing with the sat nav and getting a blog organised etc etc. 20 days to go before leaving work... not that im counting !!!


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats Peaky 8) 

I can still remember how it felt when I left the hotel that I had worked my butt off for a year and a half. You'll look back one day and wonder how you managed to survive so long! Freedom feels so good!

Btw, bit worried about all these blokes trying to work out whether you're single or not...


----------



## Dunston (Nov 9, 2012)

I want to tell my boss where to go but she will divorce me :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dunston said:


> I want to tell my boss where to go but she will divorce me :lol:


Go on, who needs a house and a full wage packet anyway.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

MY house is OUR wage-packet and HER house is where WE live.

Works well for us

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> MY house is OUR wage-packet and HER house is where WE live.
> 
> Works well for us
> 
> Geoff


I'm sure there's a good tale to be told about how you met and why you ended up in Poland, but that might be slightly off topic here, but would make a good thread in itself.

I'm just a nosy old romantic really.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > MY house is OUR wage-packet and HER house is where WE live.
> ...


Kev

Maybe - when you have finished the self-build :wink: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Maybe - when you have finished the self-build :wink: :lol:
> 
> Geoff


I don't get that, too early still.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev 

You asked for the tale about my being in Poland, but I thought I would keep you in suspense  :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> You asked for the tale about my being in Poland, but I thought I would keep you in suspense  :lol:
> 
> Geoff


Ah right, I get it now


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Fantastic news, well done for just getting on with it! In my experience, once you let go of something, there's always something else takes its place!life is an adventure, enjoy the ride, even on two bikes! 
You guys are no gentlemen, speculating about a lady like that!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

don't worry annaveronica they love a mystery , let them speculate, reality is much more boring !!! thanks for your wishes, now wandering if I can last till the end of month at work......


----------

